# Bernice is showing signs



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Our first time freshener has lost her ligaments! I put he up in the birthing pen this evening and it looks like she doesn't mind one bit. I bet she is glad to get away from her three week old half sisters 

I'm hoping for Friday night or Saturday morning but can't remember how long before birth they lose their ligaments.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

About 12-24 hours I think. Congrats, and happy kidding! I hope everything goes well, and that you get a/some very cute healthy baby girl/s.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

I sleep with a baby monitor and her squeaking while laying down, not labor just extra pregnant, is so funny. I wish I could post it! 

Anyway just checked on her and the far off stare is there. I'm thinking she'll go like her mama and have babies mid day tomorrow. 

Now, if I could sleep ....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a moaner when I just had a "baby monitor". I kept running out to see who was kidding, nope just making sure I was paying attention.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too have had moaners. Oh you want to just go tell them to STOP.

I have had does lose their ligs and it takes 4-5 days, that is why I don't go by that.

What does her bag look like?


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

She is a first time freshener. I'm starting to think false alarm. Bummer for my business partner who is covering for me today


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Babies have dropped down and Bernice is acting very different.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

We are in full on labor!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

CONGRATS! 

Hoping for a fast and easy birthing! 
Pictures when all is out!! please!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting. Keep us posted.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome! Yes, keep, us posted!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers sent for a good delivery!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope you have a txt book kidding!!!


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Harder contractions now.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Pushing


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yaaaay! 

So exciting ain't it?! 
Thinking pink!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

WAIT STOP THE LABOR!!!! 
******
....I'm guessing boy/girl twins....
******
NOW KEEP GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> WAIT STOP THE LABOR!!!!
> ******
> ....I'm guessing boy/girl twins....
> ******
> NOW KEEP GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck


Agreed. 
I see that but possibly trips. 2 girls and a boy. ? 
Hmm, mixed signals, and I ALWAYS get these right. Or with my goats that is!(; 
Ok, labor continued and sped up so we can see! haha


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Boy girl twins!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

YAY were right! 

CONGRATULATIONS! 
How'd it go? 
Pictures??


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Congrats.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

So, am I jumping in to soon? I saw one clear bag, waited, one amber, waited, and then a smaller amber. 

First was presenting one hoof, nose. Tried to set a timer but when I saw the 2nd amber bag. Started helping. 

Felt the "2nd hoof" and tried to help with the shoulders. Didn't work. Decided to go in further and find out what parts were what. 

Felt lots of parts. Decided there was more than one baby and started figuring out who's leg was who's. 

Pushed one baby back. And felt one hoof, head, and shoulder. Started pulling the leg that was back and baby came out. 

2nd, bigger baby, came sliding out. 

This is my 2nd birth. The 1st was three weeks ago and was triplets. Had to help with babies 2&3. Back feet with #2 and head of #3 tried to come out at the same time. 

I really need a normal birth to feel like I want to keep doing this ...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never been right before!! Yay! Good job Bernice


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Baby girl not doing well. Not nursing and very low suck reflex. HELP! Gave her 1/2 ml bose (sp?)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

give her molasses. make her warm, make her mad.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

Baby boy.









Baby girl. Doing much better this morning but still not as strong as her brother.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute kids! I would give her a B Complex shot. If they don't have good sucking reflex, you can always tube them with some of mom's colostrum. Be sure she is nursing ok.


----------



## mamadoulawife (Apr 18, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute kids! I would give her a B Complex shot. If they don't have good sucking reflex, you can always tube them with some of mom's colostrum. Be sure she is nursing ok.


We offered milk last night as well. She is nursing this morning but I'm not sure if she is getting a lot. I'll keep my eyes stuck like glue to her!!!


----------

